# Qmail-scanner not working ... help !

## kingfisher

The system is a new system with sync'ed up to date.

I'm trying to install qmail-scanner to run spamd/clamav (not virtual mailhosting).

# /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied

# ldd /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7e9d000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x80000000)

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1199168 Nov 15 12:07 libc-2.3.5.so

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      13 Nov 15 12:07 libc.so.6 -> libc-2.3.5.so

File: /var/qmail/control/conf-common  

# we limit data and stack segments to 8mbytes, you may need to raise this if

# you are using a filter in QMAILQUEUE

SOFTLIMIT_OPTS="-m 48000000"

(I already tried 128000000 !)

*  mail-filter/qmail-scanner

      Latest version available: 1.25-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.25-r1

*  mail-mta/qmail

      Latest version available: 1.03-r16

      Latest version installed: 1.03-r16

*  sys-devel/gcc

      Latest version available: 3.3.6

      Latest version installed: 3.3.6

----------

## eagle_cz

try to use perl version, it should be same file, but with .pl on the end.

i guess /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl

----------

## kingfisher

tcprules.d # /usr/share/doc/qmail-scanner-1.25-r1/contrib/test_installation.sh -doit

QMAILQUEUE was not set, defaulting to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl for this test...

QMAILQUEUE was not set, defaulting to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl for this test...

Sending standard test message - no viruses...

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied

X-Qmail-Scanner-1.25st:[hera11341315747182798] Unable to open pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [16777215] (#4.3.0) - Broken pipe

X-Qmail-Scanner-1.25st:[hera11341315747182798] Unable to close pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [255] (#4.3.0) - Broken pipe

qmail-inject: fatal: qq temporary problem (#4.3.0)[post=][/post]

----------

## eagle_cz

may i ask how did you install qmail-scanner ?

Did qmail work w/o scanner ?

try to run 

revdep-rebuild -p

can you post 

```
 ls -la 
```

 from your /var/qmail/bin folder ?

----------

## kingfisher

It is a perfectly working qmail server (i.e. working).

I emerged spamassassin, clamav, and then qmail-scanner.

# revdep-rebuild -p

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

# ls -al /var/qmail/bin/

total 2588

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root     4096 Dec  9 22:29 .

drwxr-xr-x  9 root   root      102 Nov 14 11:43 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail    9944 Nov 14 11:43 bouncesaying

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   16916 Nov 14 11:43 condredirect

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail    1087 Nov 14 11:43 config-fast

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root     1296 Nov 14 11:43 config-sanity-check

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail     126 Nov 14 11:43 datemail

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   31040 Nov 14 11:40 dot-forward

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail     114 Nov 14 11:43 elq

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail    9816 Nov 14 11:43 except

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   16556 Nov 14 11:43 forward

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   21384 Nov 14 11:43 maildir2mbox

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail    9448 Nov 14 11:43 maildirmake

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   18932 Nov 14 11:43 maildirwatch

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail     179 Nov 14 11:43 mailsubj

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root     1425 Nov 14 11:43 mkservercert

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail     115 Nov 14 11:43 pinq

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   14100 Nov 14 11:43 predate

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   14404 Nov 14 11:43 preline

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail     115 Nov 14 11:43 qail

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   13104 Nov 14 11:43 qbiff

-rwx--x--x  1 root   qmail   11516 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-clean

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root     1073 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-config-system

-rwx--x--x  1 root   qmail    7224 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-getpw

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   40468 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-inject

-rwx--x--x  1 root   qmail   46448 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-local

-rwx------  1 root   qmail   18700 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-lspawn

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   17056 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-newbrt

-rwx------  1 root   qmail   17056 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-newmrh

-rwx------  1 root   qmail   12980 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-newu

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   31244 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-pop3d

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   13048 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-popup

-rwx--x--x  1 root   qmail   18112 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-pw2u

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   15216 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-qmqpc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   17172 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-qmqpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   32112 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-qmtpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   17408 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-qread

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail     375 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-qstat

-rws--x--x  1 qmailq qmail   17572 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-queue

-rwx--x--x  1 root   qmail   44520 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-remote

-rwx--x--x  1 root   qmail   17384 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-rspawn

-rws--x--x  1 qscand qscand   3288 Dec  9 22:29 qmail-scanner-queue

-rwxr-xr-x  1 qscand qscand 127739 Dec  9 22:31 qmail-scanner-queue.pl

-rw-------  1 root   root   127587 Dec  8 04:15 qmail-scanner-queue.pl.20051208041542

-rw-------  1 root   root   139960 Dec  8 04:30 qmail-scanner-queue.pl.20051208043003

-rw-------  1 root   root   139960 Dec  8 04:34 qmail-scanner-queue.pl.20051208043443

-rw-------  1 root   root   139960 Dec  8 04:39 qmail-scanner-queue.pl.20051208043936

-rw-------  1 root   root   139959 Dec  8 04:42 qmail-scanner-queue.pl.20051208044215

-rw-------  1 root   root   139960 Dec  8 17:53 qmail-scanner-queue.pl.20051208175358

-rw-------  1 root   root   139959 Dec  9 03:21 qmail-scanner-queue.pl.20051209032101

-rw-------  1 root   root   139960 Dec  9 03:21 qmail-scanner-queue.pl.20051209032159

-rw-------  1 root   root   139960 Dec  9 03:24 qmail-scanner-queue.pl.20051209032436

-rw-------  1 root   root   139959 Dec  9 06:40 qmail-scanner-queue.pl.20051209064003

-rw-------  1 root   root   127592 Dec  9 22:29 qmail-scanner-queue.pl.20051209222917

-rwx--x--x  1 root   qmail   46232 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-send

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   19688 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-showctl

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   62628 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-smtpd

-rwx------  1 root   qmail    6700 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-start

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   11504 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-tcpok

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   11784 Nov 14 11:43 qmail-tcpto

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   23688 Nov 14 11:43 qreceipt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   12968 Nov 14 11:43 qsmhook

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root    22036 Nov 14 11:41 queue-fix

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   10752 Nov 14 11:43 sendmail

-rwx--x--x  1 root   qmail    7512 Nov 14 11:43 splogger

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   qmail   21888 Nov 14 11:43 tcp-env

----------

## kingfisher

bump

----------

## pfft

hello, im getting the same problem symptoms here :

[...]

It will then generate qmail-scanner-queue.pl - it is up to you to install it

correctly.

Searching .......*** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0xb7faaa4c ***

[...]

and

//var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied

*  sys-libs/glibc

      Latest version available: 2.3.5-r3

      Latest version installed: 2.3.5-r3

*  sys-devel/gcc

      Latest version available: 3.4.4-r1

      Latest version installed: 3.4.4-r1

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115496

----------

## katowulf

I'm seeing almost the same problem... but without the line about libc.so.6... anybody have ideas? This is killing my sleep cycles off...

```
havenshade contrib # ./test_installation.sh -doit

QMAILQUEUE was not set, defaulting to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl for this test...

QMAILQUEUE was not set, defaulting to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl for this test...

Sending standard test message - no viruses...

X-Qmail-Scanner-1.25st:[havenshade.com118768190072012814] Unable to open pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [16777215] (#4.3.0) - Broken pipe

X-Qmail-Scanner-1.25st:[havenshade.com118768190072012814] Unable to close pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [255] (#4.3.0) - Illegal seek

qmail-inject: fatal: qq temporary problem (#4.3.0)

Bad error. qmail-inject died
```

[/code]

----------

